# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Chart outline goes all the way to bottom of chart

## zachtede

Screenshot_3.png

As you can see, the series outline goes all the way to 0 at the beginning and end of the chart. I don't have any value that is 0 in my data. The starting value is about $45 How do I fix this? Thanks

----------


## Marius44

Hi
I think it is necessary "to see" your data.

Hi,
Mario

----------

